# Horse ridden w/o my knowledge or permission



## wyominggrandma

If you haven't given anyone, including the BO owner permission to have someone ride your horse then I would be moving for the first thing and then having a long discussion about who is going to be paying to get your mare back up to her training level.
I just can't imagine the BO giving someone permission to ride another boarders horse without checking with the owner. I know from reading on here that riding someone elses horse in a stable situation seems to be fairly common, but I would be furious if I found someone riding my horse and using my equipment with out permission. Could the horseless lady have told the BO that you gave her permission? 
I would at least expect the BO and the lady taking your horse to have your saddle repaired. I would also expect them to pay to have the hours of training lost by an inexperienced rider put back on the horse whether by you or your trainer putting in the time. I don't know if its considered theft since the horse is not leaving the stable grounds, but I am sure that taking and using someone elses property and horse is not okay.
Maybe check with a lawyer and then show up unexpectantly tomorrow during the clinic with the sheriff beside you to explain about taking somebody's horse and equipment to both the lady using the horse and the BO letting her.


----------



## xhalt63

That's my plan- show up with the sherriff... AND my trailer. The BO is buddies with this gal, but I don't know her. they were both walking on eggshells around me at the barn today.


wyominggrandma said:


> If you haven't given anyone, including the BO owner permission to have someone ride your horse then I would be moving for the first thing and then having a long discussion about who is going to be paying to get your mare back up to her training level.
> I just can't imagine the BO giving someone permission to ride another boarders horse without checking with the owner. I know from reading on here that riding someone elses horse in a stable situation seems to be fairly common, but I would be furious if I found someone riding my horse and using my equipment with out permission. Could the horseless lady have told the BO that you gave her permission?
> I would at least expect the BO and the lady taking your horse to have your saddle repaired. I would also expect them to pay to have the hours of training lost by an inexperienced rider put back on the horse whether by you or your trainer putting in the time. I don't know if its considered theft since the horse is not leaving the stable grounds, but I am sure that taking and using someone elses property and horse is not okay.
> Maybe check with a lawyer and then show up unexpectantly tomorrow during the clinic with the sheriff beside you to explain about taking somebody's horse and equipment to both the lady using the horse and the BO letting her.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kmacdougall

I would be freaking savage. 
Whatever you decide to do/if you have a legal leg to stand on, please let us know how it works out.
Terrible thing to have happen to you, very unprofessional on the part of your BO.


----------



## VelvetsAB

_I would consider this theft. Both the BO and her student are "stealing" from you because they are not paying for you to use YOUR horse._

_IMO...you should find out how long this has been going on and get retribution for it. Plus have the saddle paid to be fixed._


----------



## franknbeans

Wow. Unbelievable. I would be absolutely LIVID! I know how it is to put so much work to get your horse to a certain level-I cannot imagine finding out something like this. Please keep us posted..Good luck!


----------



## mbender

I'd be furious! I'd do what everyone else said! Oh to be a fly on the wall when that happens! I have so many swear words running through my mind right now! Update us k?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MaggiStar

Keep us udated on how you get on from reading on here im begining to see this isnt uncommon


----------



## Alwaysbehind

I would suggest a video camera so you can have proof she was ridden.

If nothing else take them to small claims court to recover for the damaged saddle and the training that is required to get your mare back to the training level she was at.


----------



## newowner

I agree with everyone I would be furious!!!
I do have a few things that you might think about and they are:
how did you find out about her riding your horse and would the person that told you tell the BO that you are aware of what has been going on? I am assuming that them being on eggshells around you is new... so why now? 
If they think you are aware of the situation maybe she might not ride in the clinic today?

Good luck and I hope you find another place for your horse and that the re-training does not take a long time!!!


----------



## dressagebelle

All the barns I've been at have required the owner of the horse to personally hand written permission for said person to ride owners horse to the BO, and/or the trainer, so that there are no he said she said arguments about horses being ridden by people who aren't supposed to be getting them out. Someone once got out my Thoroughbred, things were moved around, and she was upset next time I went out to see her, fortunately we all had individual tack sheds, so no one could use my tack, but I was never able to prove who did it. Please keep us updated, and let us know what happens. I would hope that they pay for the damage to the saddle, and the training its going to take to get your horse back up to her previous level. I would also move her as soon as possible, before something worse happens.


----------



## ShutUpJoe

I had a BO slip up and tell me that her daughter was riding my horse without my permission. My first suggestion would be to look for a place to move your horse. The next is take PICTURES and video. Go to the clinic and try to capture her riding your horse on film. Nothing better for evidence. Take some pics of your saddle too. Then confront both of them with the evidence.


----------



## Mocha26

People ride my horse when I'm not at my barn too, I understand how frustrating it is. But I can't ever catch them in the act. I'm told by neighbors.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy

Any update?


----------



## MsBHavin

I would be livid! I hope you caught her in the act so you can take legal action!


----------



## Saskia

Yeah...I'd go totally nuts. Any update?


----------



## churumbeque

Mocha26 said:


> People ride my horse when I'm not at my barn too, I understand how frustrating it is. But I can't ever catch them in the act. I'm told by neighbors.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I wouldn't need to catch them I would move my horse.


----------



## churumbeque

If you can prove that the bo is letting someone ride your horse I would be spreading the word so no one else will board there


----------



## leonalee

Wow. WOW. wow. I'd be PO'd, to say the least, AND I'd be showing up with a trailer, a bill for the saddle repair and a video camera. It might also be helpful to have a pre-written contract drawn up where the rider and BO acknowledge that they owe you x-amount for the past use of your horse. I don't think you can really prove the "untraining"... however, you can add that in as part of the cost of the so-called stolen back-usage (or whatever you want to call it). As a BO, I have permission from many people at our farm to ride thier horses at my leisure, but even still - if I have the time or the need for whatever reason to use someone else's horse (even with previously given "general, whenever you want" permission), I call and ask for the specific time and purpose that I plan to utilize the horse. It is just common courtesy and respect.

UPDATE ASAP, please  I hope you get there and you are all worked up over nothing, and the woman just liked to shampoo manes and tails and your horse was the lucky recipient that day? Although it doesn't sound very likely... Good luck.


----------



## Palomine

Any barn I worked at, it was never okay to use someone else's things, much less their horse. I am so sorry this has happened to you.

The gall of some people just floors me. What would they do if your horse, or any others, as I bet more than yours are being used too, were injured, or killed? How would they explain that?

You should look into whatever complaints you can make regarding her, and possibly theft, or misappropriation would work? Unauthorized usage might too.

Just wrong, and I hope BO ends up with an empty stable. She has nor moral center at all.


----------



## drafts4ever

There are only three people allowed to ride my horses when I'm not there. My trainer and two of my advanced students and I have it in writing. Even then they call me before riding to make sure everything is good to go. 

If something "undid" training on one of the horses by someone riding who wasn't supposed to be riding I'd be getting video of everything if I could. I have video of previous riding on all my horses and I'd get video on the after math of my horse being "untrained". 

If possible can you send a friend in with a camera to a clinic in your place to catch the lady in the act. Maybe the friend can pose as someone interested in possibly boarding or taking lessons and would like to audit/sit in on a clinic at the facility. That way you might be more likely to catch the lady?


----------



## apachiedragon

Any news?


----------



## Regan7312

Palomine said:


> Any barn I worked at, it was never okay to use someone else's things, much less their horse. I am so sorry this has happened to you.
> 
> The gall of some people just floors me. What would they do if your horse, or any others, as I bet more than yours are being used too, were injured, or killed? How would they explain that?
> 
> You should look into whatever complaints you can make regarding her, and possibly theft, or misappropriation would work? Unauthorized usage might too.
> 
> Just wrong, and I hope BO ends up with an empty stable. She has nor moral center at all.


Same here. The barn I work at we never touch anyone else's stuff, muchless ride their horse..unless we have permission. I felt weird looking through someone's tack locker last night for their horse's rug..with permission of course. 

I would be so PO'ed..let us know what happens.


----------



## churumbeque

Does any one else find it odd that the OP has not updated this? When I looked at her profile she is rarely on her except when she wants to sue someone.


----------



## leonalee

Hmm... well, I was thinking it must not have been as awful as what she was accusing and just does not want to get on her and go "Whew, I was worked up over nothing..." The profile also says "Barn Owner" which is obviously not the case in this situation :/ 

Either that, or her accusation was misplaced, and when she showed up with her trailer and the police or whatever the plan was, she was confronted for being so dramatic and off-base and the discussion (or argument, however it was handled) ended up making her look like a total idiot and she is now sulking. <-- That seems ot happen a lot with horse people (well, sans the police). Hopefully that is not the case! 

Hope all went well, although I'm assuming not since there is no update. Good luck, either way!


----------



## churumbeque

leonalee said:


> Hmm... well, I was thinking it must not have been as awful as what she was accusing and just does not want to get on her and go "Whew, I was worked up over nothing..." The profile also says "Barn Owner" which is obviously not the case in this situation :/
> 
> Either that, or her accusation was misplaced, and when she showed up with her trailer and the police or whatever the plan was, she was confronted for being so dramatic and off-base and the discussion (or argument, however it was handled) ended up making her look like a total idiot and she is now sulking. <-- That seems ot happen a lot with horse people (well, sans the police). Hopefully that is not the case!
> 
> Hope all went well, although I'm assuming not since there is no update. Good luck, either way!


Something doesn't sound right as I caught the barn owner thing also and her other posts were about being an owner but also a boarder. I think we have been played. LOL


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Even if she was a troll, it was a good topic to discuss.


----------



## ErikaLynn

I don't get what the big fascination is with making up stories. Do people really have that dull of lives? :roll:

I did think it was a good topic too


----------



## churumbeque

Alwaysbehind said:


> Even if she was a troll, it was a good topic to discuss.


 Yes it was but it was a little far fetched. I could see someone sneaking and riding a horse but to do it regularly and then to haul it to a clinic or something off premises seemed like a stretch


----------



## NdAppy

I don't really think it would be that much of a stretch. More so if the owner was more of an absentee owner and not as involved with their horses as some of us are.


----------



## Speed Racer

NdAppy said:


> I don't really think it would be that much of a stretch. More so if the owner was more of an absentee owner and not as involved with their horses as some of us are.


No, it wouldn't be so much unbelievable, except that the OP is either a boarder, a BO, or has her own private farm, depending on which thread you happen to be reading.

She also claims to have a Friesian stallion as well as a Warmblood one. I'm not just skeptical, I'm downright_ convinced_ she's nothing more than a troll, making up stories.


----------



## NdAppy

Oh, I'm not saying this specific instance is truth lol, but I was saying I _could_ see it happen to someone somewhere.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

I agree with both SR and Ndappy.

It very much could happen. And I agree the OP is nothing more than a troll who obviously has a very boring life and thinks it is a good time to make up topics and post them on the internet.

Yepper, some people must have very unfulfilled lives.


----------



## MaggiStar

I remember a friend of a friend type person used to board her horse at a riding school/livery yard she was a hunter so only turned up sept till feb and the horse was to be on holidays the rest of the time.
Turned out he was being used in the riding school and as they were to fitten him up for hunt season she had no idea!!


----------



## Regan7312

Alwaysbehind said:


> Even if she was a troll, it was a good topic to discuss.


I agree..I was kind of curious to see what the outcome was going to be..oh well lol


----------



## mls

I want to know why anyone would say it was theft? It comes down to a he said/she said situation. Law enforcement would not do a darn thing.

As far as the BO not having morals? How do you know the supposed rider didn't tell the BO she had permission? People lie to BO's too. I require written permission for anyone to handle another boarder's horse to eliminate the possibility of being lied to.

We have it in the rules at our barn that no one can ride or use another persons horse or tack without written permission. Safe guard for everyone. We also have individual tack lockers that can be locked if the boarder chooses. Solves the problem of missing or unauthorized use.


----------



## JekkaLynn

churumbeque said:


> Yes it was but it was a little far fetched. I could see someone sneaking and riding a horse but to do it regularly and then to haul it to a clinic or something off premises seemed like a stretch


 
I think she was saying it was an on site clinic.


----------



## Ray MacDonald

Well... seeing as she never updated... I don't think it was real. Just someone looking for attention.


----------



## AppyLuva

She may have been looking for nothing more than attention, but it's still a great topic to discuss. I don't pay for a stall board. Since I've joined this stable I only pay for a pasture board. When I had my first horse years ago I used to set up hidden cameras that pointed towards my horse just in case. I never caught anyone using my horse, but I did catch a sweet little girl giving my horse a treat. I didn't take that severely because one treat won't hurt him. It was actually really cute.


----------



## Ray MacDonald

Thats a smart thing to do! And it is a good topic to discuss but I figured that she didn't reply this whole time it wasn't true.


----------



## mls

AppyLuva said:


> When I had my first horse years ago I used to set up hidden cameras that pointed towards my horse just in case.


Seriously? If you were that concerned - why keep your horse where you did?


----------



## Alwaysbehind

I agree MLS! I do not own a barn but I can not imagine being a BO and finding out one of my boarders did that. I would so be ****ed and that boarder would be out of there so quick they would know what hit them.

If you do not trust your BO that much, leave.


----------



## Ray MacDonald

Chill... She probably just wanted to make sure noone was doing anything to her horse.


----------



## apachiedragon

I agree AB. That is unacceptable behavior from a boarder, to set up hidden cameras to spy on the BO or anybody else around the barn. That would get a boarder black-listed around here in a heartbeat. It would be extremely offensive.


----------



## Amlalriiee

just a point to avoid jumping to conclusions: she never said if she did or didn't ask permission. The barn owner may have approved of her setting the cameras up, and therefore wouldn't be offended. It may be a big barn, a barn where it's hard to keep track of what's going on, who knows. It sounds like she was just concerned for her horse's safety...I do understand why somebody might take offense to it if it was in their barn without their knowledge but I don't think it sounds like it was done with ill-intent.


----------



## AppyLuva

Just to clear things up I did ask the owner of the boarding stable for permission to set up the cameras until I got used to the barn and trusted the people better. She agreed because she understood and wanted us to feel comfortable about leaving our horse at the stable. The boarding stable was big and it's often hard to keep track of everything that goes on in a big stable. Before you say that my behavior was wrong please get more information about the situation. I no longer use the cameras because the stable I have Quinn at is smaller and it's easier to keep track of what happens to the horses and I feel that I don't need them out at a small stable. I only set up the cameras because I was severely new to horses and wasn't sure if I could trust anyone yet.


----------



## kmacdougall

If I was a BO it wouldn't really bother me all that much if a boarder set up cameras. I don't have anything to hide, I'd look after your horse as if it was my own and if you needed cameras to trust me, I'd be a little insulted that my personality didn't give off a trusting quality but I wouldn't kick you out or make you remove them. 
Mind you I would be embarrassed because you would probably catch me picking my nose from time to time, but if you have nothing to hide and you take care of a boarder's horses well, what would be the problem with cameras? If another boarder was being an obnoxious twit, it may even help you catch them.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Kmac, since you have nothing to hide is it OK for me to put a recording device on your phone with out you knowing? Or how about me installing cameras in your house with out you knowing?


I see nothing wrong with a boarder discussing life with the BO and them working together to catch an idiot. But it is wrong for a boarder to install cameras at a barn owned by someone else with out their permission.

If you do not trust your barn owner _that_ much that you need to sneak around and install cameras on the sly then it is time to change barns.


----------



## Ray MacDonald

But they are saying that they had permission....


----------



## AppyLuva

Alwaysbehind said:


> Kmac, since you have nothing to hide is it OK for me to put a recording device on your phone with out you knowing? Or how about me installing cameras in your house with out you knowing?
> 
> 
> I see nothing wrong with a boarder discussing life with the BO and them working together to catch an idiot. But it is wrong for a boarder to install cameras at a barn owned by someone else with out their permission.
> 
> If you do not trust your barn owner _that_ much that you need to sneak around and install cameras on the sly then it is time to change barns.


The only reason I didn't trust anyone is because of personal experiences. My family has never been nice to me and my dad used to do things that I'll never forgive him for. He has changed a lot but I am unable to trust things first before seeing how they work and what goes on. I shared this with the BO owner and she understood. Once something like that has happened to you it's hard to trust anything again. I did not do it to "spy" on anyone but I did it to know that I can trust. I never did say that it was right to install anything to another person's barn with their permission and I'm not that kind of person. If they tell me no then I'll manage without it. I'm kind of hurt that you'd think that I was that kind of person before you knew more about my history.


----------



## mls

AppyLuva said:


> I'm kind of hurt that you'd think that I was that kind of person before you knew more about my history.


Seriously? We all have 'history'. I would make a bet that there are several folks on here - me included - that have stories that belong on Lifetime Television. 

HOWEVER

If you felt you could not trust me or the boarders I allow on my property, I would ask you to find another facility. A nanny cam in the privacy of your own home is one thing but a hidden camera at the barn? Especially since it is NOT legal to record sound without permission.


----------



## ErikaLynn

I would put cameras on my tack, and equipment so I would know if someone stole/"borrowed" it.


----------



## AppyLuva

mls said:


> Seriously? We all have 'history'. I would make a bet that there are several folks on here - me included - that have stories that belong on Lifetime Television.
> 
> HOWEVER
> 
> If you felt you could not trust me or the boarders I allow on my property, I would ask you to find another facility. A nanny cam in the privacy of your own home is one thing but a hidden camera at the barn? Especially since it is NOT legal to record sound without permission.


Well, I wasn't at your stable now was I? It was 4 years ago when that happened so everyone should just chill out about MY choice. Why are you so determined to prove me wrong? We each have our own opinion and my opinion is that I did what's right because I asked for permission to use the cameras. That was in the PAST and you can't change what's already been done. I've also already said that I no longer use the cameras. It was probably a mistake to even reply to this topic or share things from my life. I'm just going to ask the administrator to delete my post just because it's causing an argument that was never meant to unfold.


----------



## Amlalriiee

Appy: wouldn't worry about it. Arguments come up over almost anything you type on here...just have to be willing to accept that I guess and take the good advice you can get. There are a lot of knowledgable and helpful people on here, but there are also a lot of people with strong opinions so just expect that each time you post and you'll be either right or happy to be wrong! 

Anyway, I agree with what they're saying about somebody NOT asking permission being insulting, but since you did ask permission, and nobody is reading the post where you said that your barn owner expressed permission, I'd take it all with a grain of salt because the situation that some people are commenting on is not the situation you were in. You had expressed permission, so it's really not an invasion of privacy...and not sure why anybody's assuming your camera had sound. I didn't see you say that it did??


----------



## churumbeque

Alwaysbehind said:


> Kmac, since you have nothing to hide is it OK for me to put a recording device on your phone with out you knowing? Or how about me installing cameras in your house with out you knowing?
> 
> 
> 
> (QUOTE]
> 
> If her horse was in the house or talking on the phone then she may just well want to do it. But of course the horse would have to Ok it.


----------



## AppyLuva

Amlalriiee said:


> Appy: wouldn't worry about it. Arguments come up over almost anything you type on here...just have to be willing to accept that I guess and take the good advice you can get. There are a lot of knowledgable and helpful people on here, but there are also a lot of people with strong opinions so just expect that each time you post and you'll be either right or happy to be wrong!
> 
> Anyway, I agree with what they're saying about somebody NOT asking permission being insulting, but since you did ask permission, and nobody is reading the post where you said that your barn owner expressed permission, I'd take it all with a grain of salt because the situation that some people are commenting on is not the situation you were in. You had expressed permission, so it's really not an invasion of privacy...and not sure why anybody's assuming your camera had sound. I didn't see you say that it did??


I understand that there'll be some argument but I'd rather not have an argument started because of me. I don't like to cause problems or to cause anywhere to be unpleasent. The camera can have sound if I turn it on and the automatic setting when I bought it was the sound had been shut off. I haven't changed it so it should still have it's sound turned off. I do agree that if permission isn't given to film that it is wrong. It just seems like when they say that it's wrong to do what I did without permission that they are targeting towards me. If they didn't read the post where I told that I was given permission (not saying that anyone didn't) shame on them for posting that what I did was wrong without knowing the situation. Although I think it's time to put this camera talk to rest.


----------



## Amlalriiee

yes, at this point a dead issue, but didn't think you should feel too bad as I don't think you intended to start anything


----------



## AppyLuva

Amlalriiee said:


> yes, at this point a dead issue, but didn't think you should feel too bad as I don't think you intended to start anything


It honestly doesn't matter if I meant to start something or not. The fact is that I did start something that could've erupted to a much worse situation. I should've been more intelligent than to post something like that on a forum. I take credit for the whole argument. I'm not saying that I feel bad for it. I'm just admitting that it's my fault it started.


----------



## ladybugsgirl

I just wish I could say I owned a flipping 4th level dressage horse. If my horse was more than 10,000 i would have video suvalliance on that horse at all times.


----------



## ladybugsgirl

Debating that in her photos she has a horse in a messy garage I doubt she has a 4th level dressage horse. What did she do move it to her garage...haha


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Appy, I am not sure why you are so upset. You said you asked permission and they gave you permission. That is fine. I think I was addressing people thinking they had a right to install cameras on property that is not theirs with out the permission of the owner.


And on the topic of not knowing history, etc. We (general we) can only go on what we are told. It is a fact of life - every where - not just on a horse internet BB.


----------



## kitten_Val

First, I don't think putting cameras without the permission is fair or even legal. If you want to put one - ask for the permission from the BO (because it's not your barn)! But with the permission, I don't see any problem. 



mls said:


> If you felt you could not trust me or the boarders I allow on my property.


But then the general question come: ANY barn owner can't be in a barn 24/7. What if other borders (or even BO family members as it happened for example with me) are messing with the horse and go uncatched? When someone takes new horse/boarder in I've NEVER heard about asking for recommendations for this new person (except the health record/shots for the horse, of course), so how one can know who it is and what's going on in barn...? 

On side note, yes, I know the barn in my area, which allows the people BO likes (or wants to please) to ride and mess with pretty much anyone's horse... That's totally ridiculous (and I'd move my horse away personally), but it happens in real life... Unfortunately...


----------



## czarinaruss

I can totally symphathize with you. I had a simular situation happen at a barn we were previously at. No only would the BO let anyone ride my horse, she was also showing him to visitors and new clients as HER horse! I had sus****ions for a few weeks as I too noticed that he wasn't on the same "channel" as well as sweat marks and the fact that he was suddenly head shy where as he had never been so before. Unfortunatly confronting the BO only made matters worse, and as revenge she turned him out into a field overnight where they knew the fence was down and he got tangled and was badly hurt, then thrown into a stall w/o any treatment what so ever. My advice is to first have things lined up where you can get your horse and move right away either before or right after confronting your BO and her rider. Keep us posted and good luck.


----------



## AppyLuva

Alwaysbehind said:


> Appy, I am not sure why you are so upset. You said you asked permission and they gave you permission. That is fine. I think I was addressing people thinking they had a right to install cameras on property that is not theirs with out the permission of the owner.
> 
> 
> And on the topic of not knowing history, etc. We (general we) can only go on what we are told. It is a fact of life - every where - not just on a horse internet BB.


I apologize. Last night I was rude towards you and I shouldn't have been that way. For a quick second it did seem like you targeted what you said towards me but I know now that it wasn't the case. I couldn't control my anger and I allowed it to get the best of me.


----------



## churumbeque

ladybugsgirl said:


> I just wish I could say I owned a flipping 4th level dressage horse. If my horse was more than 10,000 i would have video suvalliance on that horse at all times.


That's funny. I would have a full time security guard for mine.:lol:


----------



## tbstorm

oh i totally agree with everyone!!! if i found out someone was using my horse.... ooohh TROUBLE!!!! i would make her pay for training, and it would be high level training!!! oh and throw in the tack too!!! well good luck with it all and definately let us know how it goes!!!!! GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## horsegirl11

So what happened? I hope you moved! that is terrible! I would be sooo upset!


----------



## Tymer

At my barn, there is a camera with sound in the ring. It is never viewed except at night when no one is supposed to be there, and in the event of a lawsuit. Most riders know it is there. The reason is that the instructor doesn't want to get sued for a concussion (technically, you can't, except in special cases) because someone fell off due to a loose girth, even after she said "Check your girth!"

(I do not claim to have extensive knowledge of NJ Law, but I believe any injury as a direct result of an instructor being illogical CAN be sued for, even after signing the forms. The girth example is one example, another would be putting a first time rider on a complete greeny and having them jump 4'.)


----------



## Country Girl

mls said:


> I want to know why anyone would say it was theft? It comes down to a he said/she said situation. Law enforcement would not do a darn thing.
> 
> As far as the BO not having morals? How do you know the supposed rider didn't tell the BO she had permission? People lie to BO's too. I require written permission for anyone to handle another boarder's horse to eliminate the possibility of being lied to.
> 
> We have it in the rules at our barn that no one can ride or use another persons horse or tack without written permission. Safe guard for everyone. We also have individual tack lockers that can be locked if the boarder chooses. Solves the problem of missing or unauthorized use.


That is true that BO's are Lie... I was working at one barn and riding for one boarder on the side... and one day out of no where the Bo comes up to me and said that another boarder wanted me to ride her horse twice a week. I asked for some written proof and she had a document that was "signed" by the owner. 

So I started to ride her horse. Than on day I came in from a ride - it was a short one... and the owner came in when I was untacked, she asked me why I rode her horse and for how long I was doing it for, and who gave me permission!!! she was ****ed - which I dont blame her I would be to - I told her about the signed form and how the Bo came to me about her wanting me to ride her horse... she said she did no such thing and pretty upset that I did not come to her about the subject - big error on my part!!! 

Turned out that the BO faked the signing and the whole thing because she did not think the horse was being worked enough - the horse was being worked three days a week and hacked two....

End of it I left the barn, so did the boarder and others... because of her dishonesty...


----------



## mls

Country Girl said:


> That is true that BO's are Lie... I was working at one barn and riding for one boarder on the side... and one day out of no where the Bo comes up to me and said that another boarder wanted me to ride her horse twice a week. I asked for some written proof and she had a document that was "signed" by the owner.


BO's are lie?

As far as riding someone elses horse - I always meet with them in person to hammer out what they want worked on.


----------



## Country Girl

opps ... liar... 

I do that know, cause I learned that hard way... I was a lot younger and just wnated to ride...


----------



## NdAppy

Not all BO's are liars. That is like saying anyone who boards is a liar.

There are good BOs and bad BOs lumping them all into one category or another does no one any good whatsoever.


----------



## Country Girl

Im not doing that at all... and if thats the impression that I left you with, im sorry thats not what I intended... I was just sharing an experience I had with one BO... not pilling them all in the "bad" slot...


----------



## NdAppy

Country Girl said:


> Im not doing that at all... and if thats the impression that I left you with, im sorry thats not what I intended... I was just sharing an experience I had with one BO... not pilling them all in the "bad" slot...


Your first post (below) puts it right out there that "BO's are liars." That right there puts it out there that _all_ BO's are liars according to that post. 



Country Girl said:


> *That is true that BO's are Lie...*


----------



## Country Girl

sorry, my mistake, I just worded it wrong... once again I meant no offence, just talking about an incounterment I HAD, I did not intend to be generalizing BO's...


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Welcome to the forum, CG.


----------



## NdAppy

No worries. It happens.


----------



## Country Girl

and a warm welcome I got... got to choose my wording a little better next time...


----------



## Country Girl

thanks for the heads up about the choice of words I use NdAppy... will come in handy in the future...


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Country Girl said:


> and a warm welcome I got... got to choose my wording a little better next time...


These things happen to all of us.

You got your stupid typing mistake ruins your point issue out of the way in a hurry. That is a good thing.


----------



## NdAppy

Alwaysbehind said:


> These things happen to all of us.
> 
> You got your stupid typing mistake ruins your point issue out of the way in a hurry. That is a good thing.


Ditto this. 

And don't feel bad. I still tend to screw up my wording in this. :lol:


----------



## Country Girl

haha... thanx...


----------



## apachiedragon

Yes, you have some BO's that are dishonest, some boarders who are dishonest, some people who ride without permission, none of this is good. And then occasionally you get the nutball owner who asks you to ride her horse, and then tells everyone else that she didn't and that you screwed her horse up. I had a boarder that was going to be out of town for a couple weeks, and she sought me out at the barn to ask me to ride her TB while she was away, and told me exactly what she wanted done with him. I noticed that he was having some problems with his vision on one side and so I informed his owner that she needed to have the vet check his eyesight, and she went nuts on me, telling everyone that I had snuck and ridden him while she was gone and had made him jumpy, spooky, blah blah blah. I thankfully had a witness that overheard her ask me to ride. Finally she got the vet out and he told her her horse was almost blind on that side. She actually argued with him, and told him that it couldn't be that, that I had screwed him up. Needless to say, she was given notice by the BO at that point.


----------



## WalkerH

And this is all why I waited to get a horse when I can keep it on my property. No crazy people messing with my horse, no little school girl drama. It is a pleasant time.


----------



## Ray MacDonald

Very true! I keep mine at home to.


----------



## Beau Baby

I definitely understand the bad BO thing. I was just evicted from a barn due to a bad BO. I admit I forgot to sweep once or twice in the 2+ years at was at this barn, but doesn't everybody once in a blue moon? I was super rushed both times and my mom, my dad and even the BO were telling me to hurry up and leave cause I had places to be. Anyways yes I was evicted because my BO made some MAJOR mistakes ad I called her out on them. She told a breeder that if they wanted me riding their horse they would have to leave the barn. She yelled at me whenever the barn was dirty, even if I had just gotten there. Learn To Ride never swept up after themselves and because I used to work there I was often "at fault" or at least that's what I was told. She was also the instructor and would treat me like complete garbage in lessons if she was unhappy with me for any reason, big or small. My old BO also broke our boarding contract so I do understand and sympathize with boarder's who have bad experiances.


----------



## Ayia

After reading this entire topic a over. Everything seem so shakey, from blame this to blame that, to is there any truth to it. As for my opinion I am neutral, My uncle runs a boarding stable, and there are laws that boarding stables must follow due to liability issues and insurance. In reference to that it relates back to contracts and agreements with the owner and you. Now if there is any "truth" to this topic or what not (I am not saying there isnt, just covering both sides). I would first gather evidence before pointing fingers at anyone. 2 I would then approach the owner and ask what is going on in a polite manner. (you can dig yourself deeper into a hole then one you want by being flat out rude) approach this professionally. If the owner says that is not going on, I would then take the evidence you have gathered get a good lawyer and contact the local sheriff in a orderly professional manner. Most things can be solved simply and orderly without a lot of drama and it makes it easier for everyone. Do not rush into anything or do anything rash. It can only hurt each party in the end on both ends.


----------



## wyominggrandma

This post is almost a month old and the original OP pretty much disappeared


----------



## NdAppy

wyominggrandma said:


> This post is almost a month old and the original OP pretty much disappeared


And it is a problem for someone to bring it back up and give their insight on this situation?

The OP may well be gone and not coming back to this thread, but that does not mean that there is not good information that others can use, or that they can elaborate on or give their own personal insight.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

NdAppy said:


> And it is a problem for someone to bring it back up and give their insight on this situation?


Um. Maybe Wyoming was just pointing out a fact that was assumed the newest poster did not realize. :wink:

Nothing wrong with pointing out that something is an older thread in case a newer poster did not notice.


----------



## wyominggrandma

Thanks Alwaysbehind, that is exactly what I was doing.


----------

